# kirkwood 2015



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

anyone heading up to kirkwood for opening day tommorow?


----------



## Duffman (Nov 22, 2014)

They pushed the opener it's not Saturday the 22nd they haven't announced when they are opening. Northstar and heavenly will be open, might have some wind holds.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

lets try this again:snowboard2:


----------



## Duffman (Nov 22, 2014)

I'll be heading up pretty early, gonna be nice to make some Turns at the wood!! If it's a busy shit show I'll probably cruise up to nstar most of my buddy's are heading there. Really hoping they can spin 6 and 11 soon, from what Coop's saying it sounds possible before too long


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Duffman said:


> I'll be heading up pretty early, gonna be nice to make some Turns at the wood!! If it's a busy shit show I'll probably cruise up to nstar most of my buddy's are heading there. Really hoping they can spin 6 and 11 soon, from what Coop's saying it sounds possible before too long


from kirkwood to ns how far is that ride? i just saw that chair 5 was the only chair open i think mite go str8 to ns, but your plan mite not be to bad


----------



## Duffman (Nov 22, 2014)

czoid74 said:


> from kirkwood to ns how far is that ride?


It's about an hour an half at the absolute fastest. I've got some work in Tahoe on Sunday so it makes plenty of sense to make the extra ride. I was at the star on Wednesday and the heave on Thursday I would definitely recommend nstar, but I really just don't like heavenly that much in general.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

cool ill just head up to ns and wait for kirkwood to atleast spin one more chair.thanx


----------



## Duffman (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeah if tomorrow wasn't day 10 I'd be heading right up early, but its been killing me to drive past the wood :roadrage:to go to heavenly and ns,gotta at least stop and take a few for their opener.


----------



## Duffman (Nov 22, 2014)

Opener was good, snow was heavy but fun. Everything was pretty hard the next morning started to soften by the time I was leaving. The mountain has some good coverage up top this should help get more lifts spinning 
https://opensnow.com/dailysnow/tahoe


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

I ended up at ns and it was super crowed but had fun. Hopefully this storm stays on track for Thursday. Should be a good one


----------



## Duffman (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeah gonna hit the star tomorrow definitely the best option of the three.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Skipped it... I remember last year, with such a base you can feel every bump on your knees. Next weekend should be "it" :hairy:


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Big storm coming through tomorrow - hoping it dumps a load over tahoe...


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks like this weekend will be shredtastic! It soo sucks I have to be somewhere else.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

@duffman was it overly packed last weekend at kwood? thinking of going tomorrow they opened chair 6


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

You guys going up tomorrow?


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

KIRKRIDER said:


> You guys going up tomorrow?


i think so, my 8 year old lil girl,(my girl is a beast) maybe her cousin and me


----------



## Duffman (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm here now conditions are pretty damn good. Chair 6 is opening for 1 :hairy: the roads were a little slick coming up the 88 had to use the 4wd. I'm predicting a bit of a sh*t show tomorrow as every person from the bay and Sac is gonna drive up and get in my damn way.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Duffman said:


> I'm here now conditions are pretty damn good. Chair 6 is opening for 1 :hairy: the roads were a little slick coming up the 88 had to use the 4wd. I'm predicting a bit of a sh*t show tomorrow as every person from the bay and Sac is gonna drive up and get in my damn way.



Alarm at 420 :hairy: watching you guys in line for 6 on the web cam


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

hopefully they get more chairs going by tommorow


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

they just opened up a few more runs at ns guess ill play it by ear:crazy2:


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

KIRKRIDER said:


> You guys going up tomorrow?


u heading up tommorow?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

czoid74 said:


> u heading up tommorow?


You bet. From Pleasanton.


----------



## Duffman (Nov 22, 2014)

The wood rode great today the top definitely got some good cover. Took a few down sentinel and it was riding deep up there. Still up in the air for tomorrow depends on what terrain they open in the am. Sierra at tahoe opened at noon today might ride there tomorrow


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Im just looking at the report. 18" in top, Maybe even 25, but still a base. I Was so stoked to go now I'm not sure at all. I read that 88 is clear until the Spur. That's not good. How deep exactly was today on top of 6? It's a 6h roundtrip for me, I need to be sure.


----------



## Duffman (Nov 22, 2014)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Im just looking at the report. 18" in top, Maybe even 25, but still a base. I Was so stoked to go now I'm not sure at all. I read that 88 is clear until the Spur. That's not good. How deep exactly was today on top of 6? It's a 6h roundtrip for me, I need to be sure.


 It's a tough call if they open the wall tomorrow it will be 100% worth it. They had some good base up top before the storm so it's not really that bony up there and they definitely got a foot and a half. CE should still be fun tomorrow, typical kirkwood though all the easy to get to stuff has been well rode on. The roads were clean but that's just because cal Trans is good at snow removal if nothing else. There was snow down to buckhorn today it's melted now but the line did get pretty low


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the update buddy. I think i got a little too excited too soon, im still waiting for Coop post, I was hoping backside, wall, bowls, after the Mega-Storm... Not a foot of packed base. Glad you had good runs today. MAN I was so stocked, typing with all the gear out in garage, now I'm changing my mind.


----------



## Duffman (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeah its a tough call when you have to do all that driving, I'm lucky the wood is 35 miles from my driveway. I'll more than likely be there tomorrow it would be nice if they run some more lifts I really don't see why they wouldn't


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Of course. 5 years SP holder, I just want it all and I'm happy to drive. Did it SO many times. Love 88. Get some good carves tomorrow, I'll wait the next storm.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

im going , after struggling with the boa for an hour to break loose, im in manteca so im a lil closer, not much


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

I might go thursday NS or K.


----------



## Duffman (Nov 22, 2014)

Joe77 said:


> I might go thursday NS or K.


Hard to say this early they're talking a little more snow this week. I'll be at the wood the next two days and probably hit n* on Tues than back to the wood on my way home Wednesday should have a better idea after a day or two this week. What I can tell you is that kirkwood was a fucking blast yesterday the snow was light and the rocks were launchable (so many soft landings) the only down side was the lines (heavenly not having power didn't held at all) and by most resorts standards they weren't even bad, I just spend too much time there midweek and never have to wait for anything


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

I was out there yesterday also, had a blast, the wall should be opening soon from what i was told


----------



## Duffman (Nov 22, 2014)

It's snowing again


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

U lucky duffman!


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks like this week we'll get better accumulation than last weeks storm of the year.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

i hope so!


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

7" of fresh dry pow at Kirk just in the past 24 hrs.


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

There will be two more slow and steady storms comming over the Sierras before this weekend. With temps lower than last week, hopefully it will be fluffy stuff not messy goo.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey kirkwood folks do you want to meet up?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

binarypie said:


> Hey kirkwood folks do you want to meet up?


Yes! Next weekend I'm doing the first pilgrimage from the bay area... looks good now. :hairy:


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

binarypie said:


> Hey kirkwood folks do you want to meet up?


Sure when u going?


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

czoid74 said:


> Sure when u going?


I run a ski lease so i'm up there at least 2 days a week plus storms.

For the holidays I'll be up this weekend (fri/sat/sun) and then back the week after through new years weekend.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

binarypie said:


> I run a ski lease so i'm up there at least 2 days a week plus storms.
> 
> For the holidays I'll be up this weekend (fri/sat/sun) and then back the week after through new years weekend.


I'm working tomorrow (Sat 20)...so shred that fresh for me...but I'll be up Sunday... PM if you want to meet?


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> I'm working tomorrow (Sat 20)...so shred that fresh for me...but I'll be up Sunday... PM if you want to meet?


pm sent 10char


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

I will be there on Sunday.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Today was pretty fun.

I don't know what to think about tomorrow.

Coop posted on facebook that there would be no backside so that doesn't leave much that didn't get tracked to hell today.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Im going up to ns Tommorow, friday i should be in kw if plans Don't change.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

It is a wet mess up here right now. Hopefully that'll change by 9/10am.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Anyone going up on Christmas Eve?

Borderline black diamond rider here after a 2-year hiatus.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

I was at northstar yesterday, its was good, northstar today was icey all day, back side also icey, Friday should be up at kirkwood, not sure about newyears tho.depends if we get blessed with pow


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

czoid74 said:


> I was at northstar yesterday, its was good, northstar today was icey all day, back side also icey, Friday should be up at kirkwood, not sure about newyears tho.depends if we get blessed with pow


I'll make sure to be riding more next time I see you out there. Having the family with me it's just a different pace. I will be at Whistler for the rest of the year and will be back for Kirkwood on the 4th and 5th.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

was there yesterday , conditions are getting ugly, looking sad, hope things turns around soon


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Its snowing now...thinking about sneaking up tomorrow? Maybe 4 inches of fresh?


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

4"off fresh pow??? I may join u...lol .


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Considering what we got so far... I see my pass expiring and my board dry... why not.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Now u got me thinking??? About going


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Web Cams | kirkwood.com

Wouldn't call it a pow day... still beats working ;-)


----------



## Duffman (Nov 22, 2014)

*live report*

It's honestly not too bad been here all day riding fawn ridge and the thunder saddle if u don't get on an edge it almost feels soft. I would be going back for more but I took my insoles out to air them out and left them at my place and the knees are feeling it. Tomorrow should be pretty promising, definitely softer then it's been in a month


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Duffman said:


> It's honestly not too bad been here all day riding fawn ridge and the thunder saddle if u don't get on an edge it almost feels soft. I would be going back for more but I took my insoles out to air them out and left them at my place and the knees are feeling it. Tomorrow should be pretty promising, definitely softer then it's been in a month



That's good info  thank you. 
Hard on your knees with the dirt so close under the snow I would imagine. I wasn't hoping for an epic day but at least worth the 6 hour drive (roundtrip) from the bay? Not sure yet... lets' see how it does.


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Anyone going tomorrow?


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'll be up there sat and sun


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Bailed... Looks like 3 inches over glass... I need 3 feet


----------



## Duffman (Nov 22, 2014)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Bailed... Looks like 3 inches over glass... I need 3 feet


Yeah good call I don't think I'd make that drive for those conditions. I will however make my 40 minute ride up and hope it's as empty as it was yesterday. It was as empty as I've seen it in a while, I've rode midweek in the rain and it was busier


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

6" of snow and up and I'm there, but I'll be up there sat. And Sunday.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Duffman let us know how it is plzzzzz


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Empty backside with pow.








and Chair 11


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Now that's worth calling in sick to work.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

czoid74 said:


> Now that's worth calling in sick to work.


I can't wait..:hairy: I need a Hovercraft day.


----------



## Duffman (Nov 22, 2014)

Made it up Wednesday the three inches that fell was no help as I'm sure you can all imagine. If anything it was dangerous because all the rocks you could clearly see are hiding right below the surface (been getting my money's worth out of my p-tex gun). The front of the mountain wasn't bad made it out to sentinel for a couple runs it's still pretty hard everywhere. Went around back took some laps through fawn ridge which was probably the best area as far as snow. I took the thunder saddle back over some of those chutes weren't too bad. All in all it's not that bad, with no snow and lots of sun the backside is going to be sketchy pretty soon. I don't think I'm gonna make it tomorrow and I'll probably hit Sierra over the weekend since I've got some work in south lake this weekend.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

What's a good area to stay near Kirkwood? I've been looking up cabins, and it seems like the only ones I can find are the condo that are on the actual resort/mountain.

Me and my group are hoping to find something with a hot tub. Thanks! Hence, we're looking for an actual cabin/house. We'll do condos on the resort if need be.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

I usually drive up for the day, but if u happen to find out about a cabin let me know , that would be cool on a big storm


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

say chi sin lo said:


> What's a good area to stay near Kirkwood? I've been looking up cabins, and it seems like the only ones I can find are the condo that are on the actual resort/mountain.
> 
> Me and my group are hoping to find something with a hot tub. Thanks! Hence, we're looking for an actual cabin/house. We'll do condos on the resort if need be.


There is NOTHING near Kirkwood. You stay at the resort. You can try booking a room in South Lake, but if it gets a heavy snow they'll close (or restrict) the pass and you won't get to your room anyway. Best advice, if you can swing it, is to stay at the resort and pray for a big dump of snow. Otherwise, there are lots of places along the strip in SLT, from fancy casinos to dives. Personally, we've always loved the Likeside Inn. Small, very snowboarder friendly, good little casino if you're into that, 24 hour Mexican restaurant, and they offer discounted Kirkwood vouchers at the front desk. Not fancy, but they have suites, a hot tub...but you're an hours drive from Kirkwood.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

czoid74 said:


> I usually drive up for the day, but if u happen to find out about a cabin let me know , that would be cool on a big storm





surfinsnow said:


> There is NOTHING near Kirkwood. You stay at the resort. You can try booking a room in South Lake, but if it gets a heavy snow they'll close (or restrict) the pass and you won't get to your room anyway. Best advice, if you can swing it, is to stay at the resort and pray for a big dump of snow. Otherwise, there are lots of places along the strip in SLT, from fancy casinos to dives. Personally, we've always loved the Likeside Inn. Small, very snowboarder friendly, good little casino if you're into that, 24 hour Mexican restaurant, and they offer discounted Kirkwood vouchers at the front desk. Not fancy, but they have suites, a hot tub...but you're an hours drive from Kirkwood.


That's what I thought, because I just can't find cabins nearby Kirkwood. The only listing that comes up are the condos/townhomes that are on the resort itself.

I guess it'll be cool to actually stay on the resort? I've never tried that before. It's always been a cozy little cabin in the woods for me.

And yes, pray for storms!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Duffman said:


> Made it up Wednesday the three inches that fell was no help as I'm sure you can all imagine. If anything it was dangerous because all the rocks you could clearly see are hiding right below the surface (been getting my money's worth out of my p-tex gun). The front of the mountain wasn't bad made it out to sentinel for a couple runs it's still pretty hard everywhere. Went around back took some laps through fawn ridge which was probably the best area as far as snow. I took the thunder saddle back over some of those chutes weren't too bad. All in all it's not that bad, with no snow and lots of sun the backside is going to be sketchy pretty soon. I don't think I'm gonna make it tomorrow and I'll probably hit Sierra over the weekend since I've got some work in south lake this weekend.



Really good info!
Going up Monday...FInally!! :hairy:


----------



## Duffman (Nov 22, 2014)

*precipitation update*

Well the sierra cement is plentiful, been riding the last two days and it has been wet and heavy out there. The snow line is supposed to drop tonight hopefully that makes for some lighter snow on top of the fresh cement. Tomorrow should be another good one (maybe it won't be raining at the base) bring your goretex leave your powder board


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

The WRX clutch is stuck at the bottom, it happened near home, I was going to buy new wipers for the Wood peregrinage tomorrow. Two perfectly waxed boards and the car waiting early bird at the Mec. Mission Cement canceled.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice, I was there Saturday , it was coming down all day, was great, I feel like going tomorrow,,


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

czoid74 said:


> Nice, I was there Saturday , it was coming down all day, was great, I feel like going tomorrow,,


Feel like going tomorrow too...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Going up tomorrow to see the last day before ANOTHER dry week. Will be in the 80s around the bay. I'm afraid we are done.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm still on the fence about tomorrow, I'll be up Sunday.. Only 2 storms all winter, kinda scared of getting a pass for next season..


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

czoid74 said:


> I'm still on the fence about tomorrow, I'll be up Sunday.. Only 2 storms all winter, kinda scared of getting a pass for next season..


It's not getting any better, temps are going up... and I am with you about the pass I got exactly 12 runs this season, mostly off Chair 4. First time in 6 years that I haven't even covered the pass cost.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

12 runs or 12 days?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

czoid74 said:


> 12 runs or 12 days?


12 runs, 2 the 22nd Jan... it was raining, got soaked twice, no visibility did two runs, it suckers, drove back home. and 10 runs 2 weekends ago decent day... better than I thought, but my legs melted pretty quickly. Was basically my first day of the season.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Freshies all day


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Freshies all day


nice dude - empty! Not a bad silver lining for having to give up winter.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Next time I'm listing to u, I had the day off 2:facepalm1:, Im working tomorrow but I'll be up Sunday.They added park city to the pass , so I'm going to get to go check out park city next year..gotta makes some turns if we ever go on the same day!


----------



## Duffman (Nov 22, 2014)

Looks pretty decent don't know why I didn't go yesterday, I kinda forgot the backside didn't open on Wednesday. I'm heading up now hope fawn ridge has some goodies left for me


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Duff how do u get over to fawn ridge? Do u hike off #4? This was my first year at Kirkwood. I'm still exploring


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Duffman said:


> Looks pretty decent don't know why I didn't go yesterday, I kinda forgot the backside didn't open on Wednesday. I'm heading up now hope fawn ridge has some goodies left for me


Still plenty of wind blown stashes. Quality was great, until 1. Then slush.


----------



## Duffman (Nov 22, 2014)

czoid74 said:


> Duff how do u get over to fawn ridge? Do u hike off #4? This was my first year at Kirkwood. I'm still exploring


yup when you get off of chair four you go left and bomb it to the rope tows that aren't running right now some hiking is definitely required, I'll usually hike at least half of it then traverse the rest of the way to the resort boundary. It was pretty nice over there today, it so damn hot and all the flat areas are deathly slow


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Edit.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice, was there yesterday, looks like the beginning of the end has started


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

czoid74 said:


> Nice, was there yesterday, looks like the beginning of the end has started


You getting another pass? I'm so undecided. Even if... I'm pretty sure we can't have a season worst than this one..


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

KIRKRIDER said:


> You getting another pass? I'm so undecided. Even if... I'm pretty sure we can't have a season worst than this one..


Yes I think so, they added park city to the pass this year, I want to check that place out, I did get 14 days in , so I did ok.. Gonna try to go this Friday and Sunday if its still open...haven't got them yet, but should make up my mind soon


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> You getting another pass? I'm so undecided. Even if... I'm pretty sure we can't have a season worst than this one..


I have no idea what i'm doing next year


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

binarypie said:


> I have no idea what i'm doing next year


Lol, its definitely something to think about , I read something about a super drought , they said if we are in one could last about 10 years...can't remember were I read that thou


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

czoid74 said:


> Lol, its definitely something to think about , I read something about a super drought , they said if we are in one could last about 10 years...can't remember were I read that thou


Keep an eye on your "auto renew" then. They are starting to push new season passes.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Yesterday was PACKED!! all parkings full at 8:30 insane.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Sure was packed! Its was a great way to end the season!!! Can't wait till next season to start, hopefully this fn drought will be over..


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

It's dumping now....

Web Cams | kirkwood.com


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

daym! we should go hike up the wall!!!!!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

czoid74 said:


> daym! we should go hike up the wall!!!!!


Looks more than a foot at the base. I need a snowmobile


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

lol, did you buy your pass? i got mine:jumping1:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

czoid74 said:


> lol, did you buy your pass? i got mine:jumping1:


Not yet...first time in 6 years. This winter was cruel.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

czoid74 said:


> lol, did you buy your pass? i got mine:jumping1:


You renewed? You're brave...! No way I'm doing it again...not after the last 3 years...


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Scotty I predict u will give in!!:hairy:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I did..  and got a new jacket too. The Patagonia was stolen.










Footage from last season:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGoki3D4yuE


----------

